# Finally took pics of the humi



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

My humble set-up:


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

nice lil setup you have there... :tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like a great place to hang out. Nice collection as well.:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice indeed :tu


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

This thread is full of WIN!!!

Nice setup!


-Mark.


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice collection, the set-up of the room is amazing:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice setup you have there. Did you install an exhaust fan for smoking?

Dave


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice room, humi and humi contents!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Humble collection? Didn't I just count NINE boxes of Opus? Or at least 9 Opus boxes?


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice! :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

You forgot to pull out the singles drawer.






































nice collection


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

VERY nice bro!

~Mark


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I wish I had room for a ping pong table in my man cave.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow....That is a lot of boxes


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Dude - looks great. I can't even imagine having that many smokes... How long you been at this game? I want to be an FOG one day!!!


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice set up


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet! Can I come over?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wouldn't mind having a room like that when I get a house..... awesome setup


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

Volt said:


> Dude - looks great. I can't even imagine having that many smokes... How long you been at this game? I want to be an FOG one day!!!


Started smoking in 1996. Man there were a lot of crappy cigars back then. Bought my first Aristocrat in 1999 and then upgraded to the M-Plus (pictured) in 2001.

Now, I've seen pictures from gorillas with walk-ins that put my little collection to shame.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

Addiction said:


> Humble collection? Didn't I just count NINE boxes of Opus? Or at least 9 Opus boxes?


:tpd:


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

SouthsideCigar said:


> Very nice setup you have there. Did you install an exhaust fan for smoking?
> 
> Dave


I have two kids (with another on the way) so I never smoke in the house. Right next to the pool table are the doors to the walk-out basement, so I keep the smokes out there. I open the french doors and play pool while I smoke outside. Works just fine.


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Humble collection? Didn't I just count NINE boxes of Opus? Or at least 9 Opus boxes?


I tend to go a little overboard on Opus. You missed the 50 cab of Fuente Fuentes in the shipping only box. Fuente uses them to send to retailers to have them re-stock their dress boxes.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice! I see a box of Litto Gomez Diez :dr :dr

:ss


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> You forgot to pull out the singles drawer.


I couldn't get good pics of it. It looks cool all filled up, though. Holds about 300 cigars.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

great setup, and collection!


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice Set Up.

What's the cabinet in the middle on the second shelf down?


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet setup you have there.

Enjoy,


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

That's like my dream set up!


----------



## ksibew (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice set-up. You have a very nice collection of smokes. :tu


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is alot of Opus. I envy you.


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

vicvitola said:


> Nice Set Up.
> 
> What's the cabinet in the middle on the second shelf down?


PLPC's I think. Although I do play cigar box tetris quite a bit, so that's subject to change.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Very Nice and it sounds like you worked for every one of those sticks and that great room thanks for sharing :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Humble my arse.... your place rocks!:tu


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice set up man. However it looks a tad pristine for my liking. Is this just the room for show, yet you are banned from using it to its fullest of its intended potential. Not looking for trouble will travel to help break it in.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

Impressive! :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice! Love to see a well stocked humi. 

By the way is that an Olhausen pool table? Looks a lot like mine!


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sweet room. :tu 

I also have a great bonus room with pool table, bar, Vino's and have to take my sticks outdoors to smoke...oh well, maybe next house.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

SHOW-OFF 

J/K bro that set up looks great. Looks like some great times:tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet! I like the look of that little man cave you have there and quite a nice humi as well. Very nicely done! :tu:ss


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> Very nice! Love to see a well stocked humi.
> 
> By the way is that an Olhausen pool table? Looks a lot like mine!


Brunswick Camden II

My in-laws own a billiards retail store and gave it to us for a housewarming gift.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

mu mike said:


> Brunswick Camden II
> 
> My in-laws own a billiards retail store and gave it to us for a housewarming gift.


WOW... that is one hell of a house warming gift you lucky dog. :r


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

mu mike said:


> Started smoking in 1996. Man there were a lot of crappy cigars back then. Bought my first Aristocrat in 1999 and then upgraded to the M-Plus (pictured) in 2001.
> 
> Now, I've seen pictures from gorillas with walk-ins that put my little collection to shame.


There may be bigger collections, but nothing could put what you have to shame. Where's your original Aristocrat?


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That is a great set up, and some great smokes. I hope to have something similar some day.:tu:dr:dr


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

mash said:


> Where's your original Aristocrat?


Sold it awhile ago to a friend. Now he's outgrown it I think!


----------



## BroncoHorvath (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice......


----------

